# This Saturday



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Well its 2013 and we are fishing Saturday.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I hope to get out myself Captain.

Good luck..


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> I hope to get out myself Captain.
> 
> Good luck..


Holler at us on Pretty Tuff!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm going to try and get out also, not to far though judging by the forecast.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Sunday might be the weather window; keeps changing for sure.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

There is no telling... Hate this time of year!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Did anyone go? Looked rough.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Stayed inshore it was snotty until mid afternoon


----------

